# To break out (war)



## Marsario

Hei kaikille, miten suomeksi sanotaan, että joku sota/kapina/vallankumous sai alkunsa? Niin kuin englanniksi "to break out".
Käyttääkö vaikka verbin "syntyä" vai mitä?
Kiitos paljon!


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Hei kaikille, miten suomeksi sanotaan, että joku sota/kapina/vallankumous sai alkunsa? Niin kuin englanniksi "to break out".
> Käyttääkö vaikka verbin "syntyä" vai mitä?
> Kiitos paljon!



Olen nähnyt ainakin kaksi ilmaisua: "sota puhkesi" (verbistä _puhjeta_) ja "sota syttyi". En tiedä, onko hienoinen ero näiden välillä. Google-haun perusteella käytetään myös lausetta "sota syntyi", mutta se näyttää hyvin harvinaisemmalta kuin kaksi edellä mainittua lausetta.


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> Olen nähnyt ainakin kaksi ilmaisua: "sota puhkesi" (verbistä _puhjeta_) ja "sota syttyi". En tiedä, onko hienoinen ero näiden välillä. Google-haun perusteella käytetään myös lausetta "sota syntyi", mutta se näyttää hyvin harvinaisemmalta kuin kaksi edellä mainittua lausetta.



Yllä kirjoitettu pätee kapinaankin: Google-haku "kapina syttyi/puhkesi" tuo tuhansia tuloksia, paljon enemmän kuin "kapina syntyi". Mutta "vallankumous syttyi / puhkesi / syntyi" tuo vain muutama sata tulosta (enintään). En siis tiedä, mikä on käytetyin ilmaisu kuvata vallankumouksen alkua -- autaisitteko meitä, suomalaiset?


----------



## sammio

Vertasin näitä kahta sanaa (_syttyi_ ja _puhkesi_) Google Fightilla ja tulos näyttää, että syttyä-verbiä käytetään selvästi useammin jokaisen sanan yhteydessä (_sota, kapina, vallankumous_). Puhjeta-verbiä käytetään tosin myös. Nämä yhdistelmät kuulostavat omaan korvaani luonnollisimmilta:

_Sota syttyi.
Kapina puhkesi.
Vallankumous puhkesi/syttyi._

Tässä on kuitenkin kyse vain siitä, mitä itse olen tottunut kuulemaan. Sanoisin, että on yhtä oikein käyttää sekä syttyä- että puhjeta-verbiä.


----------



## Marsario

Niin! Syttyä oli se verbi, jota etsin!
Kiitos paljon, en muistanut enää miten sitä kirjoitetaan ja mun sanakirja ei auttanut!
Moikka kaikille!


----------

